# Baton Rouge Repticon



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Is there anyone going to the Baton Rouge Repticon March 5-6? Also, will there be any frog vendors there of mostly reptiles?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

There's another show this month. Anyone going?


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

I plan on going on Saturday July 23. Were there Dart Frogs last time?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I ended up not going since I looked at the vendor list and didn't see any offered from any of them. There aren't many frog people around here, so I would assume the selection isn't great if any at all.


----------

